

HTML5 audio formats - Firefox should support AAC and IE should support OGG - AshleysBrain
http://www.scirra.com/blog/44/on-html5-audio-formats-aac-and-ogg

======
devnul3
It's not about "can't afford it", it's solely about "doesn't fit their
business model".

This is in great, big letters on Mozilla's home page:

" We Are Building a Better Internet

And we’re dedicated to keeping it free, open and accessible to all. "

~~~
cgranade
Not to mention that if they did pay for the license, I'm not sure that it
would propagate down to forking projects. If you can't fork Firefox, that
significantly impedes the utility of its open-source development model.

~~~
lucian1900
Very, very good point. Not everyone uses official Firefox binaries.

What should happen instead, MPEG-LA should give a perpetual license to all
non-profit or open source developers of anything whatsoever.

------
wccrawford
Title is link-bait. Article makes a good case for Safari and IE supporting OGG
as well. Author just wants a good, standard format without fees.

~~~
AshleysBrain
Heh, guess you're right. Edited.

------
jensnockert
We'll have WebCL in all modern browsers before we will have a format for
compressed audio that works on all browsers.

Arguing over what format to support is pointless, we will be able to ship our
own (fast, secure) decoders before there will be any consensus on what
compressed video/audio formats to support.

------
Turing_Machine
Actually, WAV files can contain compressed content in a wide variety of
formats, including MP3. WAV is a container format, not an audio format per se.

~~~
AshleysBrain
You're right, I meant PCM WAV really. You can put MP3 in a WAV container, but
it doesn't change the licensing situation.

------
drv
Ogg, not OGG.

